# Domane saddle angle (2016)



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone found they need to set a 5 (or 6 I guess) series Domane up with the saddle a little nose down compared to a bike without the ISO Speed decoupler?

I got my bike in April IIRC am currently using a Flite, I used an Arione for about the first 1000 miles and then have been using the Flite for about 300 miles. 

My other bike is an All City Space Horse, absolutely no trickery going on there with the seat post (very harsh compared to the Domane). I have both bikes setup with the saddles in the same X/Y position and the saddle leveled exactly the same.

I am finding the Domane feels like the saddle is nose up once I'm on it. It manifests as a little bit of rubbing on my legs + some soreness in my back on longer efforts as it feels harder to tilt my pelvis forward... does it make sense I'd have to point the saddle down a little bit to compensate for the decoupler? FWIW I'm 6'1" and just about 170lbs. I have a 56cm frame and my saddle height is 76.5cm. (I'm on the Domane due to long legs/femurs + shorter torso for my height.)

I had the Arione setup a bit nose down anyway due to it's recommended setup.. it was a bit too narrow for me anyway so it probably didn't have the same ability to keep me from rotating my hips forward.

Curious what experiences others have had. If I stick a level on the saddle I can easily see the saddle does tilt nose up if you apply any pressure, even some hand pressure is sufficient, it's kind of amazing how much compliance the bike has.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Mine is set up perfectly level. If I had it nose down (which I have tried a little bit) I felt like I was sliding forward on the saddle. I'm 6/1 and 185 lbs on a 58cm frame saddle height 76.2cm


----------



## rjnear (Aug 21, 2013)

Srode said:


> Mine is set up perfectly level. If I had it nose down (which I have tried a little bit) I felt like I was sliding forward on the saddle. I'm 6/1 and 185 lbs on a 58cm frame saddle height 76.2cm


I totally agree mine is also level with the tail of my saddle raising up slightly. I have tried it nosed down more but found I too feel that I am sliding off. I am 185lbs and 6'0" tall riding a 56cm frame.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

Ditto


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

I played with that before and felt the same sensation of sliding off the front of it. Mine is level and and really never had any of the problems mentioned about. I did have numbness issues until I found a saddle that worked for me. Funny it was the cheapest saddle I found actually. 

But I'm 5'11" 205 lbs on a 56cm so trust me I feel a lot of flex on it.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

benInMA said:


> does it make sense I'd have to point the saddle down a little bit to compensate for the decoupler? FWIW I'm 6'1" and just about 170lbs. I have a 56cm frame and my saddle height is 76.5cm.


I'm also 6'1" tall, 165 lbs, and ride a 56 cm Domane. I keep my seat, the Bontrager Affinity that came on the bike, perfectly level and have no issues. I also have my 120mm stem "slammed" (i.e., only one small spacer washer) so I'm stretched-out a bit.

Not that it matters, but I went through a pile of saddles on this bike, only to eventually end-up riding the one that came with the bike. As it turns out, the thing that was making my butt hurt was likely that I wasn't in that great of shape! Now that I've got a few thousand miles on this year, the Bontrager seat is no longer the problem that I originally thought it was.


----------

